# Trimaran- Hobie AI



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Looking for thoughts from tri sailors.

I have a race coming up. 300 miles in mixed conditions. Boat has to be under 200 pounds. 

Plan was to race kayak with assist sail. Measured vmg is about 3 knots. Need to make about 43 miles per day minimum. Of course I don't know what actual wind conditions will be.

If you were me would you go with sail assisted kayak or a Hobie AI tri? Found a Hobie AI at a reasonable price. Considering buying.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Whats the wind sailing angle of the two boats compared to the expected wind on the coarse . I would think the AI is a better sailing boat. Can you use the mirage pedals during the race. much faster then paddling


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

%70 of favourable wind for the first 150 miles. Then wind likelihood turns to beat somewhere around last 70 miles.

Pedal drive and paddling are both permitted through out.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never sailed a kayak, nor a hobie tri. I've paddled kayaks endlessly. It would seem the tri would be hands down a better sailing choice. Faster, track better with the centerboard and more stable for such long tiring days, etc. 

Since it's a race, does this mean you compete against other tris, as opposed to other kayaks?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

^^^ Canon ball run style, run what you brung. The real race is against the clock though. No motors.

Checkpoints are inland. Up rivers/canals which is where paddling/pedaling comes in.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Right on the edge weight wise would be a weta.
Quick boats, not cheap


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Perfect RU, big part of finding boats is having the right search terms to enter. The Wetta looks like hull weight 128 pounds. Well within the limits of my roof racks. Going to add it to my Kijiji notifications in case one comes up.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

The floats...weight


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

300 miles at 40 miles per day.... so.... whats the go with food and equipment? Do you have to take that on board? or are you sailing light ship and your camping kit goes on a track?


A weeks worth of food and a tent etc would change the characteristics of any boat.

BTW I am a bit of a cheat...  ... Is there a website for the event where you can see what boats everyone else is using. If 90% of previous winners use one type of boat.... 

:wink


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Carry all camping gear, food water. About 100 pounds of gear. 

Both AIs and kayaks are used in the race. I asked this same question there and the answers were split, not surprisingly, kayakers said kayaks, tri sailors said tris..  So, I thought I would throw it out here and see if any ideas came up.

I review finish times and AIs and kayaks are pretty close with top finishers on those boats making about 75 miles a day. Slight edge seems to go to kayaks, so I guess that's informative.


Some of the fast beach cats are getting over 200 miles/day, but I am not into trailering 5000 km in the middle of winter, so thats why I want to stick with car toppable.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Pedaling with legs should be less tiring than paddling with upper body. Also leaves hands free for eating, navigating, communicating. Tri is also likely more stable in what could be wild conditions w/few support boats around.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

paulk said:


> Pedaling with legs should be less tiring than paddling with upper body. Also leaves hands free for eating, navigating, communicating. Tri is also likely more stable in what could be wild conditions w/few support boats around.


You can also paddle while pedaling for even more speed. newest Hobie pedals have reverse so if you are to far ahead you can put it in reverse until they catch up.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The Weta looks like a more sophisticated design and should be able to hit higher speeds when there is adequate winds, but the combined main hull and outer hulls are 168 lbs and that does not include the rig so the Hobie is probably a little lighter. The Weta looks more expensive, but it also looks much, harder to paddle or portage. I also agree with Overbored that the ability to pedal while doing other things is a huge advantage. 

Jeff


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

This sounds a lot like the Everglades Challenge other than the paddling up rivers part. Brutal especially if the weather turns snotty. 
Hobie cats in the race? Go Trimaran.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

What are the rules for this race? how about a kite driven Hobie try on foils


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Ya, some kind of kite drive would be cool. I don't think a kite will meet the current reefing rules (minimum 2 reefs on sails 36 sq ft and over), but I wouldn't be surprised to see kites adapted somehow. Also, I don't have time to learn to kite sail sufficiently in the available time. 

I do want to learn how to kite sail in general though.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Any way, decided to stick with my kayak. Plan is carry a bigger light air sail in addition to my current sail, might need a CF boom extension. I will just paddle the beat sections. 

Was reading the roster today. Noticed there is a Nacra C20. That should be fun to watch.


----------

